# Mullet Run



## benbill (Sep 16, 2010)

I am new to southern GA fishing, and I have read some articles on the annual mullet run.  When does this typically happen, and can the fishing really be as exciting as the articles say that is?  I would love to read your stories and learn about your favorite technique.  Thanks.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 17, 2010)

Are you after the _mullet,_ or the predator fish that follow them?


----------



## gotta biggn (Sep 17, 2010)

*mullet*

We fish for mullet a lot in the fresh water rivers of south GA using salt blocks as attractant. We fish for them with pole and line. I can go into detail if you like. The salt water mullet are found on our coast most of the summer. Fall may be when you are talking about the "run" when the water begins to cool but doesnt get too cool. We mostly cast net for them. I use the salt water version for bait or to give away. You should target speckled trout or spot tailed bass inshore beginning now through Fall and early Winter.


----------



## benbill (Sep 22, 2010)

I am looking to catch the predator fish that follow the schools.


----------



## gotta biggn (Sep 23, 2010)

The trout and reds are hot now.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 1, 2010)

benbill said:


> I am looking to catch the predator fish that follow the schools.



Big mullet= big game! Of course,a live mullet caught right outta th' school with a castnet would be the best bait,but there's lots of artificials that do a pretty good imitation of one. Use one that is close to the size of the mullet you see.

Smaller mullet - especially "finger" mullet - are deadly live bait for just about any fish that swims. I would recommend learning to use a cast net and getting a good live bait well.


----------



## 7 point (Oct 1, 2010)

man they been hot down hear too


----------

